# Fishing for bees :)



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I like fishing.
gww


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent swarm catch! I havn't tried the fishing pole technique but I have tied rope to ball and rock to throw around a branch.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Wax Worms make the best bluegill bait. Not the lesser one, too small. You have to get an infestment of the Greater Wax Moth for bait.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

A bow and arrow also works - whatever it takes to get a rope over the limb - also sometime you can pull up a frame of brood to the swarm - after they load up on it lower it slowly


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm catch. The things we do to keep that special queen or just catch a swarm.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Great. But where's the pictures?


----------

